# Making Fairies a Legitimate Race



## Taytortots (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been struggling with this issue for a while. I have many types of creatures in my novel, including werewolves and vampires which I also had trouble making a true, fantasy race that wasn't just meant for obsessive tweens. I feel like I was somewhat easily able to make these races stick with their routes yet make them mine as well. 
Fairies I'm having a much more difficult time with, however. Well they are not thought of like werewolves and vampires exactly by the general public, I don't know if they're thought of as a diverse, legitimate race capable of being very strong and helpful in a war type situation, which is what I would like them to be.

I haven't gotten to the part in my novel where I introduce one of the main characters, who is a fairy, along with the uniqueness of my fairy society. I have, however, gotten to a point when my main character is in a city and notices a group of fairies. When I write it, it almost seems silly. I want them to look like typical fairies, with thin colorful wings etc, is this the wrong choice? While their appearance will be similar to what the reader would expect, their culture will be diverse and intricate.
I would appreciate any sort of help. I just want them to be a serious thing, not a joke with wings, but I feel like they may come across that way. 
Maybe I'm reading too much into it, I don't know. Thanks in advance. Oh, and sorry if this is in the wrong place.


----------



## Devor (Jan 6, 2012)

As much as you want to make them unique, you still have to make them worthwhile in their distinction as a separate magical race.  A fairy lifestyle is super-magical and highly distinct; could you imagine being twelve inches tall and flying wherever you went?  Having whatever magical abilities you'd have as a fairy in your world?  It would affect you in ways you now have to imagine; it could lead you down any of a thousand separate paths, just like the human experience has had thousands of distinct cultural branches.  Yet there are elements, even archetypes, which run through _all_ of them - I won't even try and list them.  But I think, to do the thing well, you need to figure out how the _magic_ of your race makes your fairy cultures as a group distinct from the human experience, and then find ways to play those distinctions in multiple directions.

I would recommend opening their appearance with a clear demonstration of that distinction.



And this should probably be in the worldbuilding forum.


----------



## Shasjas (Jan 7, 2012)

my personal idea is that you should start by calling them something other than fairies, perhaps "sprites", because when we hear the word fairies we immediately think of certain things. this is also true of the word "sprite" but they dont have such "childish" connotations. not that childish is bad, but it maybe why your thinking of them as silly when you write.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jan 7, 2012)

I think that it would be interesting to read a Fantasy story that features fairies!! You can make them 6 feet tall instead of tiny little fairies, and instead of the classic fairy wings, give them bat-like wings, sharp fangs and claws instead of hands =) I would add gleaming red eyes and grey skin, why not?

It's great fun to create your own imaginary species, feel free!! =)


----------



## mythique890 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'd probably do something like make them 3 or 4 feet tall to put them on a more even footing with the other races (it's hard to be intimidated by someone you can stomp) and give them neutral-colored or translucent wings to make them seem a bit less... frilly.  Another option is simply to make them more magically powerful than any of the other races.  They have to have some kind of advantage or else people won't have a reason to take them seriously.


----------



## Taytortots (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone for you answers.
Mythique, the fairies are very powerful, and extremely intelligent. While they may seem fairly harmless with their appearance, they are actually quite the threat.


----------



## Digital_Fey (Jan 9, 2012)

Size isn't everything =P An organized group of diminutive but powerful magical beings could be dangerous indeed, especially if they're used to functioning close to, or in the midst of, the human world. In this case aesthetic does play an important role - even if their general appearance is harmless, a few tiny details would be enough to unsettle the reader and make them question just how cute these little creatures are. Pointed teeth, for instance, or moth-like wings with creepy markings. After that, it mostly depends on how you characterize them via dialogue etc.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 9, 2012)

Look up the acctual mythology of these guys. If you read up on them you will never say they are not ligit! 

Some of them are down right scarey! Like slasher movie scarey.

*joke for ya* 

Q) Why do women make bad carpenters?

A) Because they have been lied to about how big six inches is their whole lives!


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree with The Blue Lotus. Look up some of the old tales and mythologies around these creatures. Not pleasant. For the most part, you didn't want to be involved with them.


----------



## Jess A (Jan 9, 2012)

The mythology is a must. Irish, Scottish, British, Welsh and other parts of the world. 

You could make them more diverse in size, shape, form, culture, magic. There are thousands of amazing faeries. Some are very creepy.

Take a look at these links:

Faeries classification

Basic information on types:

Types of Faeries

Types of Faeries

I used to have a beautiful, comprehensive list. I do have a book somewhere. I can't find the site anymore, which is very frustrating! There are many examples of faeries which aren't exactly 'pleasant' or stereotypical. Once you know a little about the various types, you could then perhaps go on to flesh out your own species. 

The Fir Darrig and the Urisk are two of my favourite faeries. They are certainly not 'pretty'. I must note that there are various interpretations of various types of faerie as well.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 10, 2012)

Little Storm Cloud said:


> The mythology is a must. Irish, Scottish, British, Welsh and other parts of the world.
> 
> You could make them more diverse in size, shape, form, culture, magic. There are thousands of amazing faeries. Some are very creepy.
> 
> ...




This is a good book to get you started http://www.amazon.com/Demons-Fairies-Fallen-Subversive-Spirits/dp/080506270X

after reading this you won't say fairies are not ligit. It also gives you a good variety of races within the fairy kingdom. 
Most def a MUST read if you plan on using a type of Fairy aside from Tinkerbell.


----------



## grahamguitarman (Jan 12, 2012)

Consider this: 

Fairies traditionally have the ability to become invisible, and they can fly. 

A three inch faerie could conceivably carry a razor sharp blade of one inch.  

Your jugular is less than a quarter of an inch below the surface of your neck, as are many vital veins.

How safe would you feel around a swarm of angry Faeries?

I thought all of this out a long while back when I considered writing a story about the scarier side of faeries.  Hmm I may just have to revisit that idea sometime now that I've taken up writing more seriously he he he.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 12, 2012)

I do love me some freaky fairies. I called the bad ones Faeries in my work.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 12, 2012)

Are vampires really a race? Or werewolves? Or orcs?

These are creatures. So are fairies. 

Definition of "race": Each of the major divisions of humankind, having distinct physical characteristics.

Are those creatures humankind?

The debate is certainly good fantasy fodder.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 12, 2012)

Graham Irwin said:


> Are vampires really a race? Or werewolves? Or orcs?
> 
> These are creatures. So are fairies.
> 
> ...




I beg to differ

Race:
Noun: 
1. a group of persons related by common descent or heredity. 


2. a population so related. 


Where as your definition refers only to Anthropology.













javascript:;javascript:;


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 12, 2012)

Let the semantic arguments begin!!

I suppose I should say that I'm new to "fantasy"- fantasy.

I come from science fiction (bah! boo! hiss!), and things like anthropology inform my work.

I totally dig what you are saying, Blue Lotus. I think "race" gets confusing around here sometimes though


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 12, 2012)

Graham Irwin said:


> Let the semantic arguments begin!!


I would usualy agree however, this is not an argument of semantics. That is the definition of the word. No hair splitting of any type. 

Race - definition of Race by the Free Online Dictionary, Thesaurus and Encyclopedia. Most English words have more than one meaning. Some of them you may not have ever heard of.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 12, 2012)

You are correct, certainly.


----------



## morguloth (Jan 13, 2012)

Magic: The Gathering has got some pretty well developed fairies.


----------



## Taytortots (Jan 14, 2012)

Graham, I guess you haven't seen my other thread xD http://mythicscribes.com/forums/world-building/2048-looking-rename-group-cultures.html

Thanks Morguloth, I'll check it out.


----------



## Ravana (Jan 14, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> I beg to differ
> 
> Race:
> Noun:
> ...



Well, or science generally. The problem is that the above definition presupposes that what's under discussion are also considered "persons"–a realm usually limited to the human (as far as dictionaries go: limiting "person" thus doesn't work quite as well in fantasy/SF where sentient non-humans are involved). Though more to the point: 



> In biology, races are distinct genetically divergent populations within the same species with relatively small morphological and genetic differences.



Yes, that's Wikipedia. It's late and I'm tired. Sue me. I did double-check my Webster's; the non-human biological usage didn't show up until the fifth item down… and it still was quite clear that "races" are subspecies, no matter what's being referred to.

So for the nitpicker at least, no, orcs and fairies aren't "races," they're "species." Traditionally, vampires and werewolves are neither race nor species, as they tend to be isolated individuals who don't share genetics… though they might in more recent works.

For more practical purposes–e.g. fantasy writing–it's unlikely to matter, and calling sentient non-humans "species" instead of "races" would probably be jarring to most readers.


----------



## Graham Irwin (Jan 14, 2012)

Ravana said:


> For more practical purposes—e.g. fantasy writing—it's unlikely to matter, and calling sentient non-humans "species" instead of "races" would probably be jarring to most readers.



That's certainly what I was saying!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Jan 14, 2012)

My pocket dictionary has this definition - Race: A breed or class of individuals similar in appearance. 



I don't really think it matters which you chose. 



However, if I read "Species" I'm going to think Dolphins, Turtles, Cats, Dogs, Pine trees, Vampiers, werefolk etc etc.


----------



## Ravana (Jan 18, 2012)

The Blue Lotus said:


> However, if I read "Species" I'm going to think Dolphins, Turtles, Cats, Dogs, Pine trees, Vampiers, werefolk etc etc.



Exactly. (Though I'd still balk at referring to vampires or weres as either "race" or "species.") Even traditional translations of, say, Scandinavian material refer to the "races" of dwarves, elves, etc. It's a long-standing practice to refer to non-human sapients as "races," technical considerations notwithstanding. That doesn't mean it's correct, necessarily: if these _aren't_ separate species, they ought to be able to interbreed. (Which makes Tolkien's use of "half-elves" interesting–as well as the "half-orcs," if that's what they really were… though note that none of the other races can interbreed, as far as we're told. No "half-dwarves" or "half-halflings"–"quarterlings"? "three-quarterlings"?–for instance. One might contemplate what a "dwobbit" would be like.…  ) But I'm pretty sure that, as mentioned, most readers would be puzzled or put off by referring to these as "species" rather than "races." So stick with that.


----------



## sashamerideth (Jan 19, 2012)

For me I thought that races in fantasy meant that interbreeding could happen, making them races as opposed to species which can't interbreed. A fairy/dwarf or fairy/orc or even fairy/giant cross (don't even want to know how that one would happen). 

I don't plan on using fairies in my stories, ever, so have this idea: fairies have a collective consciousness, and exist in colonies with a separate queen for each colony.

Sent from my Blade using Forum Runner


----------



## Aravelle (May 21, 2012)

I think what could be a great idea is if you originally had your faeries be the big bad Fae of folklore... only to be diminished/weakened magically to the sprites/pixies of today. Maybe they're a bitter race, as they aren't as strong or big. Maybe they take their beauty for granted, and when they see humans are utterly repulsed and stay away from them because of it.

Note: Faeries and iron don't get along very well. In the Sookie Stackhouse [sp?] series, I'm pretty sure citrus was a weakness of theirs too... and their blood was like a drug to vamps.


----------



## gavintonks (May 21, 2012)

the intensity of your language and the choice of words,plus the dialogue and situation makes it real and plausible not the fact they are fearies


----------



## deilaitha (May 24, 2012)

Shasjas said:


> my personal idea is that you should start by calling them something other than fairies, perhaps "sprites", because when we hear the word fairies we immediately think of certain things. this is also true of the word "sprite" but they dont have such "childish" connotations. not that childish is bad, but it maybe why your thinking of them as silly when you write.



Shasjas, it is certainly true that the word "fairy" can bring up childish connotations, but on the other hand, one story can cause a massive paradigm shift in the fantasy world.  Before Tolkien wrote _The Hobbit_ and _LOTR_, elves were considered to be tiny little trouble-making (or toy making) creatures.  Tolkien turned them into a noble race and pioneered the concept of elves as they exist in the fantasy world today.  Interestingly enough, though, Tolkien at first wanted to call the elves "gnomes" (not joking). 

If word "fairy" is too much of a complication for you, Taytortots, then you might consider the Old English spelling of "faery" to distinguish your idea of fairies from the standard notion.   Keep in mind though the way an author can revolutionize a concept.  Before Stephanie Meyer, vampires were not glittery; her writing placed an entirely new (and awful, in my opinion) spin on the vamp world as we know it.  

If you can maintain the dignity of your vampires and werewolves then I'm sure you can defend the legitimacy of fairies.  I'd love to hear more about how they play into your story.


----------



## deilaitha (May 24, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> I think that it would be interesting to read a Fantasy story that features fairies!! You can make them 6 feet tall instead of tiny little fairies, and instead of the classic fairy wings, give them bat-like wings, sharp fangs and claws instead of hands =) I would add gleaming red eyes and grey skin, why not?
> 
> It's great fun to create your own imaginary species, feel free!! =)



I whole heartedly second this motion!  Fairies do not get enough limelight--and a fresh spin on them, something to revolutionize the way we perceive them, would be awesome.  Creatures like fairies and unicorns are often seen as frivolous--I'd love to see them given a bit of an edge (i.e., not the kind of fairies and unicorns in the toy store's Barbie aisle!).


----------



## Kit (May 24, 2012)

You'd like my WIP. The faeries are TWISTED.


----------



## Aravelle (May 24, 2012)

Faeries already have a bit of an edge, guys. =/
Does no one know of War for the Oaks? The Wicked Lovely series? Tithe? I know there are LOADS more, but faeries being the Fae/Sidhe isn't exactly news in the fantasy industry, ESPECIALLY in the young adult section.


----------



## Mindfire (May 24, 2012)

A few suggestions off the top of my head:
-Make them into energy beings
-Give them the power to change size and form at will, i.e. being small isn't their "true" form, they just assume that form because it's convenient or more efficient and allows them to put more of their energy into magic and less of it into maintaining a larger size body
-Give them a strong cultural background, maybe mixing in some traits traditionally assumed by elves...or dwarves for that matter.
-Take some inspiration from Greek nature spirits like dryads and naiads.
-Give thought to how such a race would govern themselves, and what their moral code and taboos would be.
-Give them a new name. Underworld's werewolves benefited greatly from being called "Lycans" instead. (Or at least I think so. "Lycan" is short, easy to remember, and easier to take seriously than "werewolf" is, so it worked better with the quasi-science fiction theme.)


----------



## Bersli (Jul 28, 2012)

if you don't think your fairies are baddass/cool/strong enough to not be a joke then you could take a leaf out of Shakespeare's book and make fairies ultra epic beings, able to use magic to turn invisible, see gods and the really powerful ones mess with he seasons when the get aggro (floods, famine, blizzards etc) and depending on how your book is set up you can either make them to be held in high esteem by other mortals (humanoid races or whatever) or they can be frowned upon (for example most humans in the storry may believe that they deserve to have epic power, or that beings with such power should be restrained)
good luck!


----------



## psychotick (Jul 28, 2012)

Hi,

For me the issue is not that fairies are or aren't a legitimate race, its how well they fit with the other mythic races. Vampires and werewolves are considered solid and physical, and they can, at least in the former case, interbreed with humans. So this gives them some mythological background as a sort of human type race. The same applies to elves and dwarves and gnomes, and most of the others from Tolkein etc. They can all be viewed as sort of strange people with strange features and magic, which lends them a certain believability.

Fairies though, they cross that boundary between being a mythical humanoid for want of a better word, race, and being something completely fanciful. They aren't really 'special people', they are something other.

So if you want to write them in a book with other mythological humanoid races or even adult humans you have to write them in one of two ways. You either have to humanize them a bit, so no more six inches tall and gossimer wings, fluttering around like insects, they have to become some sort of credible variant of humanity, i.e. a height that people can accept as being sort of human and traits that while different aren't entirely implausible for a human hybrid etc. The other option is to play them as something truly non human. Not human and not a variation of elf or what have you, but something completely other. 

And then of course you have to try and move past the childlike connotations of Tinkerbell and Disney fairies, if you want to put them in a book with dwarves and elves having genuine human type serious issues to deal with.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Lorna (Jul 28, 2012)

Of course faeries are a legitimate 'race.' I guess your folklore might be a bit different in America but in Britain faeries or 'the feeorin' as they were referred to in Lancashire is a generic term for a race of folk closely connected with nature. Their existence is evidenced in local place names like 'Fairy Holes' and 'Fairy Lane.' Their sometimes nastier kindred, boggarts, in places like 'boggart's hole clough.' 

According to one of our local legends two men were walking home drunk down Fairy Lane when they heard church bells tolling twelve times. They saw a parade of little people carrying a coffin. In the coffin was the body of one of the men. He died soon afterward. Powerful magic. Not to be messed with.


----------



## psychotick (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,

I know it sounds like a light bulb joke, but just how many fairies does it take to carry a coffin with an actual human body in it? I'm trying to picture hundreds of six inch high, gossamar winged creatures lifting aloft a coffin and failing. Also, and I know this may be upsetting to some, what if the body shifted inthe coffin or someone tripped while carrying it, would the other fairies be squashed? Fairy paste?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Lorna (Jul 29, 2012)

Um, the coffin and the body were miniatures, to match the faeries. I should have made that clearer


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 29, 2012)

I have faeries in my books...well, I suppose I should say I have the faerie races. I do not have a single race called "faeries" but rather dozens of races filling every niche I want them to. In fact, I combined a lot of the myths involving angels and demons into my faeries as well.

I introduce them with a couple powerful NPCs that I call "the Three Shepherds". They act like the Norns or Fates of Norse or Greek myths. They are very mystical, but tangible.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 29, 2012)

To me, "fairies" and "Fae" invoke completely different images. Fairies are the tiny, twinkly Tinkerbell type, while Fae are the more sinister, closer-to-human-sized Sidhe and others. I much prefer the proud, beautiful, dangerous Fae to the pretty glittery fairies.


----------



## PrincessaMiranda (Jul 30, 2012)

Ireth said:


> To me, "fairies" and "Fae" invoke completely different images. Fairies are the tiny, twinkly Tinkerbell type, while Fae are the more sinister, closer-to-human-sized Sidhe and others. I much prefer the proud, beautiful, dangerous Fae to the pretty glittery fairies.




I agree, the Fae are very formidable. If you want you can make them change shape. Brian Froud (The guy who did LAbyrinth and the Dark Crystal <3 ) describes them as fluid beings, of odd fluid shapes. They don't really belong to this world.

Though, if you want more modern glittery fairies, go for it. The best thing about them is the element of surprise. No one expects a three inch high creature to throw a flaming ball of pure death at them.


----------



## Zero Angel (Jul 31, 2012)

I like glittery and sinister, sometimes at the same time, sometimes not. But I do not care for the "fairies" spelling. Faeries is the closest I can come. 

One legend for faeries is that they are the angels that were outside of Heaven when the gates locked Lucifer and his allies out. These angels were unable to return to Heaven and were not allied with Hell and became faeries. Much more powerful, wise and ancient than your average Tinkerbell and as dark or as light as you wish.


----------

